# La solitudine della nuova generazione



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Sembra, da studi approfonditi e analisi sui giovani, che il "male" dell'attuale gioventù sia la solitudine.

eppure molti di loro hanno un profilo Facebook pieni di "like" è una miriade di amici ben oltre la quota mille
usano instagram, Twitter ect ... Sono assolutamente social ... Aperti al mondo 

fanno parte di gruppi WA : scuola, attività sportive, hobbies, interessi comuni

apparentemente hanno un gran facilità ad interagire tra loro, ad intrecciare contatti, a ritrovarsi a qualche evento o a condividere la passione per qualcosa o qualcuno 

eppure nel mondo dell'estrema globalizzazione emerge questa solitudine 
ragazzi,tanti ragazzi che a precisa domanda rispondo che la loro maggiore paura è  : non essere compresi, non riuscire a confrontarsi, non essere ascoltati, non essere riconosciuti ... Paura di sentirsi soli.

Cari adulti , in cosa abbiamo sbagliato ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Io niente :carneval:.

Certamente in una società dell'immagine e dell'apparenza ci si impegna a fornire un'immagine di sé che si considera gradita, ma ci si sente degli impostori che se si mostrassero senza trucchi/trucco verrebbero ignorati.
Quindi probabilmente non è vero che non sarebbero accettati, ma la paura è grande.


----------



## iosolo (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sembra, da studi approfonditi e analisi sui giovani, che il "male" dell'attuale gioventù sia la solitudine.
> 
> eppure molti di loro hanno un profilo Facebook pieni di "like" è una miriade di amici ben oltre la quota mille
> usano instagram, Twitter ect ... Sono assolutamente social ... Aperti al mondo
> ...


La peggiore solitudine è quella che si percepisce in mezzo agli altri. 

Non è di questa generazione, è di ogni generazione. Vedo gente della mia età molto più rincoglionita dietro ai social che i nostri ragazzi.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2016)

La nostra solitudine deriva dall'alienazione.
Il fenomeno, non nuovo nell'uomo moderno,  è in crescita ulteriore con la diffusione di strumenti tecnologici digitali.


----------



## Piperita (3 Novembre 2016)

Ho sbagliato essendo troppo apprensiva, così li ho resi insicuri. 
Me lo dicono loro ma me ne rendo conto anche io, adesso.
Hanno tanti amici ma hanno anche la paura di non essere capiti e accettati dal gruppo.


----------



## Tradito? (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sembra, da studi approfonditi e analisi sui giovani, che il "male" dell'attuale gioventù sia la solitudine.
> 
> eppure molti di loro hanno un profilo Facebook pieni di "like" è una miriade di amici ben oltre la quota mille
> usano instagram, Twitter ect ... Sono assolutamente social ... Aperti al mondo
> ...


Forse perché i social non bastano per vincere la solitudine. E l'abuso di questi porta con sè una diminuzione dei contatti reali


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sembra, da studi approfonditi e analisi sui giovani, che il "male" dell'attuale gioventù sia la solitudine.
> 
> eppure molti di loro hanno un profilo Facebook pieni di "like" è una miriade di amici ben oltre la quota mille
> usano instagram, Twitter ect ... Sono assolutamente social ... Aperti al mondo
> ...


Io
devo aver commesso con i miei figli l'errore opposto 
A volte vorrei che avessero meno amici e più tempo per me, per confrontarci e dialogare.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2016)

Un uomo è solo quando non comprende il suo ruolo nel mondo, quando è uno strumento - un uso qualsiasi per produrre, comprare - quando non fa, non costruisce, non ha contatti col proprio futuro e radici nel suo passato, quando il distacco dalla sua essenza è tale da impedirgli il confronto con gli altri, quando viene sfruttato ma non valorizzato nella sua unicità, quando non trova che modelli e regole imposte da altri e sulle quali non può determinare spazi di libertà e di realizzazione personale.
Non è questione di sentimenti, ma di collocazione in un preciso ruolo nella società.
Un uomo è solo nei social network perché è in competizione reiterata e continuata per non finire nel dimenticatoio del web, dove basta un giorno di assenza per finire nel nulla.
Un uomo è solo perché non sa essere libero.
Perché non sa scrollarsi di dosso l'identità di essere uno dei tanti like che sono strumento di arricchimento di altri per i quali è solo un numero, un ingranaggio, solo funzionale a...
Ecco: la nostra solitudine sta soprattutto nell'essere funzionali a qualcosa.
Un ingranaggio di una macchina che ci schiaccia e ci rende impossibile essere spontanei e liberi.
Solitudine e libertà sono assolutamente collegate.
L'oppressione porta smarrimento della propria identità.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Nella zona dove abito ragazzini di 12/13 anni vanno in giro in gruppo. Il grande del gruppo lancia un pallone davanti alle auto e il ragazzino designato deve recuperarlo, superando la paura e correndo il rischio.
Pensate a quale senso di inadeguatezza debbano avere per aver bisogno di una prova di iniziazione del genere! E pensate a quanta solitudine devono sentire per aver bisogno dell'appoggio e dell'approvazione di un gruppo che trova coesione in questo è in nulla di costruttivo!:unhappy:


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella zona dove abito ragazzini di 12/13 anni vanno in giro in gruppo. Il grande del gruppo lancia un pallone davanti alle auto e il ragazzino designato deve recuperarlo, superando la paura e correndo il rischio.
> Pensate a quale senso di inadeguatezza debbano avere per aver bisogno di una prova di iniziazione del genere! E pensate a quanta solitudine devono sentire per aver bisogno dell'appoggio e dell'approvazione di un gruppo che trova coesione in questo è in nulla di costruttivo!:unhappy:


Al netto della scemenza di raccattare palloni in mezzo alle macchine, questa cosa si perde nella notte dei tempi, si è sempre fatta,che siano i ragazzini pellerossa da soli nel deserto per diventare uomini o altro. Non che io giustifichi ma l'approvazione del gruppo e del capo credo sia una cosa animale, magari cambiano tempi luoghi e modi ma la sostanza è quella. Io andavo a prendere il pallone nelle ortiche


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Al netto della scemenza di raccattare palloni in mezzo alle macchine, questa cosa si perde nella notte dei tempi, si è sempre fatta,che siano i ragazzini pellerossa da soli nel deserto per diventare uomini o altro. Non che io giustifichi ma l'approvazione del gruppo e del capo credo sia una cosa animale, magari cambiano tempi luoghi e modi ma la sostanza è quella. Io andavo a prendere il pallone nelle ortiche


Stoico.
Mio marito e amici tiravano i sassi in aria e dovevano spostarsi velocemente per non prenderli in testa. Poi salivano le scale dalla tromba.
Le donne sono allibite.
Quando l'ho saputo ero già sposata. Non sapevo che continuava a fare qualcosa di simile :unhappy:


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stoico.
> Mio marito e amici *tiravano i sassi in aria e dovevano spostarsi velocemente per non prenderli in testa*. Poi salivano le scale dalla tromba.
> Le donne sono allibite.
> Quando l'ho saputo ero già sposata. Non sapevo che continuava a fare qualcosa di simile :unhappy:


Tuo marito scommetto che li prendeva tutti :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tuo marito scommetto che li prendeva tutti :carneval:


Diceva di no. Ma visti i fatti penso parecchi :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella zona dove abito ragazzini di 12/13 anni vanno in giro in gruppo. Il grande del gruppo lancia un pallone davanti alle auto e il ragazzino designato deve recuperarlo, superando la paura e correndo il rischio.
> Pensate a quale senso di inadeguatezza debbano avere per aver bisogno di una prova di iniziazione del genere! E pensate a quanta solitudine devono sentire per aver bisogno dell'appoggio e dell'approvazione di un gruppo che trova coesione in questo è in nulla di costruttivo!:unhappy:


La necessità di un riconoscimento del proprio ruolo all'interno di un gruppo è una fase necessaria per la crescita. Però può produrre solitudine. Io mi sentivo inadeguato da ragazzo. Rifiutato. Il problema sorge quando non termina con l'adolescenza ma si perpetua nella vita adulta. I social hanno meccanismi di accettazione e rifiuto che perpetuano dinamiche adolescenziali. In questo possono produrre solitudini che si aggiungono ad altre situazioni in cui la comunicazione è carente e difficile.


----------



## feather (4 Novembre 2016)

Io l'idea che molto dipenda dai ritmi molto diversi rispetto a un tempo.
Oggi hanno ritmi molto più serrati, più ore a scuola, i social, i compiti a casa, le attività extra curriculari ecc..
Il risultato è che non hanno più tempo di fermarsi ad ascoltarsi. Delle lunghe pause durante la giornata che ti permettono di essere in silenzio, da solo, a bocce ferme. Lì ti puoi sentire.. Imparare a conoscerti e a gestire l'ansia, la paura, i sensi di inadeguatezza.. 
Se non ti conosci è difficile rapportarsi con il prossimo. Parlo per esperienza...
Oggi queste pause non ci sono più e vivono 24/7 senza il tempo per conoscersi davvero, lasciando l'ansia e la paura sotto il tappeto che poi si palesa con quel vago senso di solitudine e inadeguatezza che però non capiscono manco bene da dove venga.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Io l'idea che molto dipenda dai ritmi molto diversi rispetto a un tempo.
> Oggi hanno ritmi molto più serrati, più ore a scuola, i social, i compiti a casa, le attività extra curriculari ecc..
> Il risultato è che non hanno più tempo di fermarsi ad ascoltarsi. Delle lunghe pause durante la giornata che ti permettono di essere in silenzio, da solo, a bocce ferme. Lì ti puoi sentire.. Imparare a conoscerti e a gestire l'ansia, la paura, i sensi di inadeguatezza..
> Se non ti conosci è difficile rapportarsi con il prossimo. Parlo per esperienza...
> Oggi queste pause non ci sono più e vivono 24/7 senza il tempo per conoscersi davvero, lasciando l'ansia e la paura sotto il tappeto che poi si palesa con quel vago senso di solitudine e inadeguatezza che però non capiscono manco bene da dove venga.


Vero.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2016)

Finora si è preso in esame il "tempo libero" come espressione di sé, considerando inconsciamente il tempo dedicato al lavoro e allo studio come "altro da sé", incapace di fornire all'individuo quello che è necessario per definirlo nel suo ruolo.
Ma anche quel tempo ha la sua importanza.
E non si possono considerare i cambiamenti intercorsi negli ultimi anni, che rendono le persone sempre meno solidali tra loro (sia culturalmente che opportunisticamente) nell'ambito sia lavorativo che di studio.
La solitudine deriva anche dalla crescente concorrenza introdotta nella ricerca del lavoro o del proprio ruolo nell'ambito lavorativo. 
Il disoccupato si sente rifiutato dalla società, in quanto non ha un ruolo produttivo all'interno di essa.
Da questo dedurrei che noi esistiamo per gli altri finché siamo produttivi. Utili. E come ho già detto, funzionali a...
Come se in una coppia il partner fosse solo funzionale al proprio piacere sessuale o alla gestione economica e i genitori al sostentamento. Capita, eh.
Il giovane che non ha lavoro è alieno rispetto ai modelli proposti dalla società, non trova una sua collocazione all'interno di essa, è emarginato in quanto inutile.
L'emarginazione trova riscontro anche nelle relazioni: difficile approdare a una vita di coppia progettuale non avendo un lavoro.
Ma poi, perché consideriamo la vita di coppia spesso come un punto di arrivo? In essa assumiamo un ruolo ben definito e socialmente accettabile. Non siamo più soli: siamo una società. Piccola, ma pur sempre tale.
La solitudine abbiamo visto è maggiore nelle realtà numericamente più importanti.
E' più facile sentirsi soli nelle grandi città, nelle grandi aziende, in internet, dove definire se stessi, appropriarsi di un ruolo, di un'identità che possa godere di riscontro da parte degli altri, è più difficile e spesso stressante.
Lo stesso stress che ne deriva costringe molti a gettare la spugna e vivere la propria solitudine con tristezza, ma sicuramente con meno fatica rispetto alla necessità di una vita sociale in un ambito molto competitivo.
Il linguaggio e la gestione dell'immagine raggiungono la massima visibilità sui social network, dove per esserci si posta anche la torta sfornata in casa, la colazione del mattino, la visita in ospedale o, quando si vuole ampliare la propria capacità seduttiva, il selfie a duck face. Ma sono tutte operazioni vane che hanno la stessa durata dei cerchi provocati dal lancio di un sasso nel'acqua del fiume. Dopo un po' il sasso va a fondo e tutto in superficie torna come prima.
Ecco, noi andiamo continuamente a fondo e continuamente dobbiamo lanciare sassi per definire il nostro posto all'interno di una società che scorre velocemente, che si dimentica di noi, che non si accorge se stiamo fermi.
La solitudine parte da lì, dal non essere parte di quella corrente. Ma un sasso non può diventare acqua.
E qui è forse l'errore, un errore che parte dal principio, voler diventare acqua essendo sassi. Essere altro da sé. Non avere la possibilità di essere sasso, semplicemente sasso, con la libertà di stare fermo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Finora si è preso in esame il "tempo libero" come espressione di sé, considerando inconsciamente il tempo dedicato al lavoro e allo studio come "altro da sé", incapace di fornire all'individuo quello che è necessario per definirlo nel suo ruolo.
> Ma anche quel tempo ha la sua importanza.
> E non si possono considerare i cambiamenti intercorsi negli ultimi anni, che rendono le persone sempre meno solidali tra loro (sia culturalmente che opportunisticamente) nell'ambito sia lavorativo che di studio.
> La solitudine deriva anche dalla crescente concorrenza introdotta nella ricerca del lavoro o del proprio ruolo nell'ambito lavorativo.
> ...


:umile:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

Rispetto ai giovani però bisogna anche a parlare dei vecchi. I genitori di questi giovani sono sempre con la testa altrove in altre tresche affaccendati.


----------



## iosolo (4 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispetto ai giovani però bisogna anche a parlare dei vecchi. I genitori di questi giovani sono sempre con la testa altrove in altre tresche affaccendati.


Di solito, sono i genitori che con il loro esempio nei social, fanno si che i ragazzi ne facciano un uso sconsiderato. 
Io non credo che il problema sia lo strumento ma l'uso di questo strumento si fa. 

Internet e i social possono essere una porta aperta sul mondo, bisognerebbe solo insegnare ai nostri figli come usarlo, con intelligenza e perizia. Come in tutto quello che li riguarda... 

Forse però l'educazione dovrebbe partire dalla nostra generazione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Di solito, sono i genitori che con il loro esempio nei social, fanno si che i ragazzi ne facciano un uso sconsiderato.
> Io non credo che il problema sia lo strumento ma l'uso di questo strumento si fa.
> 
> Internet e i social possono essere una porta aperta sul mondo, bisognerebbe solo insegnare ai nostri figli come usarlo, con intelligenza e perizia. Come in tutto quello che li ricorda...
> ...


Io conosco cinquantenni (e pure dopo) che postano foto sexy. Beata chi ha il fisico! Ma a cinquant'anni hai bisogno di mostrarlo?! Il bisogno esibizionistico e la fame di consensi non danno sicurezza ai giovani.


----------



## iosolo (4 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco cinquantenni (e pure dopo) che postano foto sexy. Beata chi ha il fisico! Ma a cinquant'anni hai bisogno di mostrarlo?! Il bisogno esibizionistico e la fame di consensi non danno sicurezza ai giovani.


Se un "educatore" pubblicamente espone le sue fragilità, le sue sciocchezze è normale che perda il suo ruolo. Cosa mai vuoi insegnare a tuo figlio se tu stesso hai un modo malsano di vivere i social. Le nostre fragilità, debolezze è ovvio che sono parte di noi, ma non possiamo e non dobbiamo esporle come carne da macello per occhi e orecchie che non devono e non possono ascoltarle senza perdere quel punto di riferimento che ogni educatore è. 

I social sono però solo l'amplificatore di qualcosa che abbiamo dentro e chissà, si rispecchia anche nelle nostre azioni quotidiane. Nascosti però dietro una tastiera, anche senza l'aiuto dell'anonimato, pensiamo che tutto è possibile, che tutto si può dire, che si possa insultare e aggredire, esibirsi ed esagerare, perdendo di vista però che così siamo noi stessi a negarci quel ruolo così importante per i nostri "figli".


----------



## Piperita (4 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Di solito, sono i genitori che con il loro esempio nei social, fanno si che i ragazzi ne facciano un uso sconsiderato.
> Io non credo che il problema sia lo strumento ma l'uso di questo strumento si fa.
> 
> Internet e i social possono essere una porta aperta sul mondo, bisognerebbe solo insegnare ai nostri figli come usarlo, con intelligenza e perizia. Come in tutto quello che li riguarda...
> ...


A volte ho l'impressione che la nostra generazione si stia riscattando...spesso sento dire a genitori...tutto quello che non ho avuto io deve averlo mio figlio, e allora tutto è concesso.
Sai qual è il problema? Che anche se provi a dare delle regole ai figli, poi l'influenza degli altri, del gruppo ha il sopravvento


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> A volte ho l'impressione che la nostra generazione si stia riscattando...spesso sento dire a genitori...*tutto quello che non ho avuto io deve averlo mio figlio, e allora tutto è concesso.*
> Sai qual è il problema? Che anche se provi a dare delle regole ai figli, poi l'influenza degli altri, del gruppo ha il sopravvento


vero, ne sento anche io di frasi così, il problema è che il "tutto" talvolta significa anche oltre il rispetto, il lecito, il buon senso


----------

